# Little Racing Pigeon That I Am Raising ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Look Mom! I'm getting wings .. real wings! 










Am I Cute Or WHAT???










Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personality plus, that one!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Baby bird food. . . .$10.
Towels and heating pad and holding tub and supplies. . .$30
Baby pigeon. . . *PRICELESS!!!!!*


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a sweetie! Congratulations on those flight feathers, Baby!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cute, cute, cute. 
Have fun with him Terry. And give him a kiss from auntie Reti.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

They are so adorable at that age they are developing their little personalities, habits, colors, I Love them when they are just developing. Give him/her a big kiss for me. The little bird from Flint,MI is such an adorable little girl so sweet funny as heck and so jeolous of my other birds. Needs that little bit of extra love and a kiss all the time. 

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Love his haircut 

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a little doll baby you have there, Terry.  



maryjane said:


> Baby bird food. . . .$10.
> Towels and heating pad and holding tub and supplies. . .$30
> _Baby pigeon. . . *PRICELESS!!!!!*_


You got THAT right!!



John_D said:


> Love his haircut
> 
> John


Kind of like a 'get up & go style'. Too cute.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

D. All of the above!

What a doll!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cutie. Why are you raising it? Either I forgot or missed something along the way. Could be either or both.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

adorable!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What a cute little guy! From what feathers I can see, it looks like he'll be both cute AND pretty! Double the goodness


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! For sure, this is one very personable little pigeon! It is one of Olympia and Baker's last two who are siblings of Licorice. This little one was falling behind as s/he just couldn't compete with the larger/stronger sibling that hatched almost 2 days earlier than she did. Even though I tried removing the bigger baby for short periods of time when I found that she had been pecked by either the parents or the bigger sibling, I decided to pull her and finish raising her myself. She is very much smaller than the sibling, and I'm really hoping that she will be OK and not develop any problems like Licorice has.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a cutie. I think I am jealous but fear to make that a positive statement because I may have to eat my words.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> What a cutie. I think I am jealous but fear to make that a positive statement because I may have to eat my words.....


ROFL!  Yes, it pays to be careful what one wishes for!

One of my duck rescue buddies had the audacity to e-mail me that she thought the baby pigeon looked like an alien being and would cause her to have nightmares  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, I DO SO HOPE that this little one will grow BIG AND STRONG and FLY with the best of 'em, Terry!!

Sending LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES and WARM GROWING THOUGHTS!!

*Shi & Squeaks*


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

It is a real cutie Terry. Love those little wings!

How is baby Licorice doing?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Little Licorcie is better. The infection/swelling appears to be gone. There is still a problem with the eye and the slightly scissored beak, but I'm pleased with the progress that's been made.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Licorice is getting better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The little racing pigeon baby discovered and mastered seeds today! What a great moment for the little one and his/her human Mom .. Whew! I was starting to think we'd never get to this point  

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations on your sweet baby & on his/her mastering the seeds!
I am so glad to hear about Licorice's improvement. I pray he enjoys a good life.
I LOVE the name "Licorice."

Phyll


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

maryjane said:


> Baby bird food. . . .$10.
> Towels and heating pad and holding tub and supplies. . .$30
> Baby pigeon. . . *PRICELESS!!!!!*


LOL!!!



TAWhatley said:


> Thanks everyone! Little Licorcie is better...I'm pleased with the progress that's been made.
> Terry


Great update!!



TAWhatley said:


> The little racing pigeon baby discovered and mastered seeds today! What a great moment for the little one and his/her human Mom .. Whew! I was starting to think we'd never get to this point
> 
> Terry


The day to day changes are so dramatic! Glad this little one is moving ahead so well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> The little racing pigeon baby discovered and mastered seeds today! What a great moment for the little one and his/her human Mom .. Whew! I was starting to think we'd never get to this point
> 
> Terry



Yeah .. s/he is/was stuffed to the gills .. having to give some water to keep things moving, but I think we are over the hill here!

I'm a happy camper!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah .. s/he is/was stuffed to the gills .. having to give some water to keep things moving, but I think we are over the hill here!
> 
> *I'm a happy camper!*
> 
> Terry


When *you're* happy, *they're* happy. And that's what makes it all worth while.  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hurray!! Glad to hear everybody's perking up and growing big and strong!

GO TEAM TERRY!!!! ​
(Where'd I put those pom-poms? !  )


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's funny how good you can feel when they finally master a new step!


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Cuteee pie


----------

